# Still getting BFN 6 days post 5dt ... Should I prep for worst.



## mjnbr82 (Dec 15, 2013)

So, I had my FET egg transfer on Monday (2 blasts). 

Resisted he urge to POAS until yesterday (5 days post transfer) ... BFN

Tested again this morning (6 days post transfer) ... BFN 

I've used my first morning urine both times and tested using both FRER & also with 10miu internet cheapie tests.

I've read loads of posts from people who say they got BFP at 5 or 6 dpt but my tests are definitely negative, not even squinting and shining a torch on them helps (yes ... I've reached that point of desperation to see something). 

I was wondering if there are any other ladies here who also got definite BFNs at this stage and then ended up getting a BFP in the end and if so, how many days past transfer? 

Good luck to everyone else going through FET xxx


----------



## EssieJean (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi mjnbr ... 6dpt is much too early to get an accurate result. everyone's body is different.  

I only ever once tested early and will never put myself through it again.. it just isn't worth it. id tested just the day before and got a bfn so for me testing late i was convinced it was all over but decided to test anyway the following morning on OTD and got a bfp !! 

When's your OTD? .stick to that.. they're given for a reason  

Good luck!

Essie xx


----------



## mjnbr82 (Dec 15, 2013)

Hi Essie, my OTD IS Monday 25th (2 weeks from ET)
Although I can go on Friday for blood test if I want. 

In my last 2 IVF attempts (1 fresh, then 1 frozen cycle) I was able to get a line early on which is also partly why I'm so upset to get nothing show up today or yesterday. 

Thanks for your advice though, it helps to share xx


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

Mjnbr - I agree with Essie, it's far too early to test. My OTD has been 18 days after EC/13 days after 5dt both cycles.

Have a look at this link https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/When-can-I-expect-a-positive-HPT-if-I-am-pregnant.html It shows that even on the day of a missed period (9dp5dt) only 60% of pregnant women get a positive result on a hpt and even 1 day later only 75%. Their results show that by 4 days after a missed period (14 dp5dt) about 100% of pregnant women show positive on a hpt.

Good Luck

Dory
xxx


----------

